# 2015 X-MAS STOKER Free Board Giveaway



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Man passing on the stoke is so fun! I got homies for days who could get into the sport on this bad boy. Particularly my brother, new biz partner, or my old riding partner who broke his deck last season and is on the hunt for new plastic underfoot.

Rad as usual, carry on.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

#1 would be good for my wife 
would like to have her give another go at boarding


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I would like to try it and see if brand/quality really matters in this sport. As a new boarder,all my gear is Burton. Would be nice to compare it.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, WiredSport is hooking it up!

I'm excluding myself from this giveaway, but I got two former students in Sacramento who would be my candidates. 

Good looking out, WiredSport!!


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good stuff Wiredsport!! I would love to pass the stoke on to my boy who got his deck stolen last year and hasn't had the $$ to replace it.

Also, got the Grayne GTO's in on Wednesday and they are sweeeeet :yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm in! I think I'm starting to get through to momma, I'd like to get her off those twin tips and onto a proper ride!2:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

POSITIVES to Wiredsport for doing this again. So my candidates are:

My organic veggie farmer...who hooks me up with the tasty, wants to get back into riding...hasn't done it for many of years due being too busy farming.

My psychiatrist...well a colleague, a young guy that grew up in the NYC just moved to pnw... he wants to give it a try...so I will be making sure he gets his arse handed to him.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Sick as always WiredSport! I would love nothing more than to stoke out a homie with a new deck! I have a couple that need them, and I keep handing down old decks, but I'm running out of old decks to hand down, and brand new one to give away would be sweet!


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm going to have to start buying more through Wired, helping keep this forum interesting.

As for the giveaway, the board or package would go a friend who rides a decade old board and bindings that don't bind.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Wired.

I'd pass the stoke to my 16 yr old nephew or my best friend. As far as I know both have never snowboarded before.


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

I would like to pass the stoke to my little brother.
He still skis when we go to Colorado but he doesn't own a pair of those and he's always wanted to come shred with me.


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

i would like to enter for my nephew. He is really in need of a new board that is actually his size.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

As the parent coordinator for my kid's high school team, I would love to pass the stoke on to a team member with financial challenges on the team.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

This is good stuff, Wired.
I'd pass the stoke on to our family friend who always rents a house in CO and lets us visit for as long as we'd like. He tried snowboarding 6-7 years ago, but didn't stick with it. A new board could definitely change that, though!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It's funny I just recommended my buddy who does not want to waste money on rental this year buy from your website.
I guess I am gonna help my buddy getting a board.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

my brother has a huge interest in snowboarding and comes from a skiing background (an intermediate skier I would say). Would love to get him a board and have him up and riding with me!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

tdn said:


> I'm going to have to start buying more through Wired, helping keep this forum interesting.


I bought a pair of Flow bindings from Wired last year and they gave me a great deal on my new Billy Goat last month - along with a pair of Grayne goggles. I received great service on both occasions - highly recommended.


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would pass this board on to my friend Ben who is joining us on his first trip to granby colorado.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Would give this set-up to my future son in-law.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I would give this board to the gentleman that talked me into going snowboarding for the first time.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I would pass the stoke on to my riding buddy and friend of 7 years. He is planning on riding a rental board again this winter, no bueno. Would love to see him shredding on this!


----------



## Johan_Olofsson (Apr 20, 2010)

Still no love for europeans?

Can I play and still pay for shipping?

1664 is my number!


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I would give this to my sisters fiancé. They are getting married soon and he is a bit tight on cash...but if he's going to be a part of my family he better learn to ride.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I would pass this board onto my older brother. He LOVES longboarding in the summer time and we often cruise together. He's tried snowboarding once, but hasn't gotten it down. This would be perfect for him so he could go with me!


----------



## Cavalinho (Apr 1, 2014)

this board would be a nice gift to a good friend mine, who always is ready to cruise some laps with me, anyday!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

give it to BiZo he's new boarder on tide budget


----------



## Aplanis (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow! awesome. I would pass this unto my buddy that for me into snowboarding and was patient with me waiting on me to catch up. He's been riding the same board for years.


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

*My Friend Ben!*

Every year me and my friends go on a big trip to Winter Park/Granby Ranch CO. This time we're going up for a little over two weeks! Also, my bud Ben is coming for the first time this year, who loves everything outdoors, but has never been snowboarding. He cant really afford to rent for two whole weeks, so he's going to have to rent for a couple days, and then just hang out at the lodge (or come out and take turns on our boards) for the days he cant afford the rental. This board will be awesome, I already have a old Rome Boss 390 binding set we could throw on it, so all we really need is the board (and a boot rental but thats cheap compared to a whole set up). 

LETS GET HIM STOKED!!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

My bro needs a new board!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeeehaw! 10-15 has arrived. That means we are one day closer to riding...and its Stoker day. This one is going to close shortly so if you still want in...now is the time.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That does it. This STOKER is now over. We will to the raffle to day and report back in the AM!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Hope the person that wins puts equipment to good use... Thanks Wiresport for giving back to snowboarding forum


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Hope the person that wins puts equipment to good use... Thanks Wiresport for giving back to snowboarding forum


+1 to this!
:yahoo:


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, thank you Wiredsport! That is really cool for you to continue to give back and contribute like you do. Much appreciated!


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Good luck everyone. Thanks wiredsport.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

lancemanly424 said:


> I would like to pass the stoke to my little brother.
> He still skis when we go to Colorado but he doesn't own a pair of those and he's always wanted to come shred with me.


Lancemanly424

You are the winner!

Your little bro is going to learn to shred in style.

Please email your name and shipping address to [email protected] and we will get this shipped right out. STOKED!

Back soon with another stoker. Yeaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats Lance hope your bro is stoked... Enjoy


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wiredsport said:


> Lancemanly424
> 
> You are the winner!
> 
> ...


:cheer::crazy2::yahoo::dance::woohoo:ccasion13::goodjob::3tens::bowing::samba:

to both Wiredsport and Lancemanly424


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrat's Lance,…

Gonna see your little bro stoked and shredding soon like so,... :snowboard4: :snowboard2: :snowboard1: !


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow I really didn't expect to win.
Thanks guys! My bro is gonna be stoked(my old man not so much, he loses another skier!)
Ill be sure to get him to pick up some bindings from you Wired!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats Lancemanly424! That is really awesome for your bother. 

And big thanks and recognition goes to Wiredsport for keeping the stokers alive. So awesome to have folks like him supporting the forum like he does. We all need to buy some shit from his store!


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratz man!...and stoked for your bro!

Thanks for the opportunity Wired! These stokers are such an awesome way to keep shredding alive and spread the love of the sport.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeeeaaahhhh! Time to twist the throttle!

Next up is sick package that we are really proud of. This one will include The Camp Seven Roots CRC 2015 and a set of 2015 Flite MTN bindings.

To celebrate this free forum stoker we are also doing a 2 week sale on this combo for $249.95. 

This stoker is live now and will run until November 2nd.


Special Camp Seven Roots CRC and Flow Men's Snowboard Package










The details:

Camp Seven Roots CRC and Flow Flite MTN Snowboard Package : All mountain dominance in a single package! The Roots CRC is a hard charging all mountain board that is finally paired with the equally high performing Flow Flite MTN binding . This setup will have you riding better than ever and flying past your friends as they sit down to strap in.

Camp Seven Roots CRC 2015 Snowboard : You asked for it and we delivered. The perennial fan favorite Roots finally has an alternate camber brother! The Roots CRC (camber-rocker-camber) is a new edition to the Roots line and allows riders to choose a board with a more loose and relaxed center of the board while loaded camber in the tip and tail put the pop right where you want it. If you think you know the Roots from years past, wait until you ride the new 2015 CRC version! The Roots is directional Twin perfection. Slopes, deeps, steeps, chutes, glades are no match for the Roots. The biradial sidecut slices into even sheet ice and holds its line, while the slightly raised contact points help avoid those nasty edge grab takedowns. Biax on top Triax underneath, rubber foil to dampen the landings on the big hits, Full tip to tip edge to edge Poplar core, Rockwell inserts, ABS sidwalls and Hypnosis edges. This is a dream construction.

Profile: Camber Rocker Camber
Rocker in the center to free up your contact points for catch free riding and serious float in powder, is then paired with camber in the tip and tail for explosive pop and tons of added control.

Outline: Directional Twin
Inserts set slightly back on the board allow for exceptional float in powder and intense performance in the most challenging terrain while allowing riders to still easily ride switch should they choose.

Construction: Dual Density Poplar
Hand selected dual densities of Poplar make up the core of the DNR. Providing tons of flex and forgiveness where you want it while adding a second density strategically placed to add response and explosive pop. It's the best of both worlds!

Laminates: Biaxial and Triaxial Fiberglass
Biax over Triax fiberglass laminates create a perfect blend of flexibility and pop to the board. A soft flex topsheet creates an easy and forgiving ride and makes butters and park days a breeze. The stiffer triaxial fiberglass underneath then takes control when charging groomers or steeper or aggressive lines. A true all mountain design!

Edges: Fully Wrapped Rockwell 48 
Rockwell 48 steel edges are the epitome of durability and strength. Designed to stay sharper longer and take a beating, no edge will hold up better. Cut through ice, slash powder and ride with confidence all day long.

Top Sheet: UV Protected Gloss
A glossy UV protected topsheet, this board will look great even after years of shredding!

Base: Extruded
Extrue Featuring a state of the art "Extrue" base this is no normal base. Designed exclusively to be as fast as a sintered base while requiring half the maintenance! The Extrue base this base holds wax longer, slides faster and is more easily repaired than any base you have ever ridden!

Warranty: 3 Years 
A three year warranty against manufacturer defects allows you to charge as hard as you can and know that this board will perform for years to come.

Flow Flite MTN Bindings: The product of an exclusive partnership between Wiredsport and Flow, the 2014-2015 season welcomes the brand new Flow Flite MTN snowboard binding. Featuring Flow's patented super easy rear entry, forget sitting down and tightening ratchets to strap in. These bindings blend together insane ease of use and unparalleled performance. An upgrade to the Flite 1 and Flite 2 models of Flow's previous seasons you cant go wrong with the Flite MTN. EVA padded footbeds and hibacks, locking micro ratchets and full adjust-ability will make this the most comfortable and easy to use binding you have ever ridden. Spend more of your time shreddin' the slopes than sitting on the ground messing with your bindings.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

First off, congrats to Lancemanly on his stoker! Very cool as always WS!:yahoo:

5150 And this would be rad to win, definitely get my lazy friends on the bus with flow bindings! :yahoo:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Yeeeaaahhhh! Time to twist the throttle!
> 
> Next up is sick package that we are really proud of. This one will include The Camp Seven Roots CRC 2015 and a set of 2015 Flite MTN bindings.
> 
> ...


This dude here pretty much makes this forum one of the dopest places on the interwebz....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

still trying to win a deck for my riding partner who broke his last year.

442200


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

234

for my Riding friend who ski's time to move him over to the dark side


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Always trying to make sure that interested kids have a board to ride.

97062


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

This would be sweet to give to my co-workers son who wants to get into the sport 98391


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

would pass this one for a long time friend, who lent his board to a friend, who broke it and has no intention of replacing it. 1987


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Give to my daughters future husband...97474


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

My nephews still in need of a board. And the end date is my birthday so that would be ironic to win it for him. 757


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Still would love to stoke out my favorite riding buddy with a brand new deck. He makes due with the over sized hand me downs, but one that fits him would be awesome. 

120704


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

It would be for my sibling. Damn, kid enjoys going, but can't afford the sport that often. Getting his own gear would be one less expense he has to plan for. 

5954


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

My twin has fibromayalga and COPD and has finally found a way to start managing the pain. I haven't had a chance to board with her for YEARS, and she wants back in! Problem is, she's been unemployed for so long because of her pain she cant afford a set (new or used). I'd love to help her, but with the new baby and tight budget... you get the idea.

Spread the stoke!

6986


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Still need one for my buddy who got his stolen a little while back. 

Thanks again Wiredsport!!2: 11237


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

My nephew or a buddy that has never snowboarded. 8675309


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Still would like to hook up our long time family friend to convert him over from skiing...or at least spend more time on a board!

2128


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

2543 for my bro!


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd pass this stoker on to my Brother-in-Law. One of the nicest guys I know and a truly down to earth person. He's never been snowboarding, but he's itching to go this season. Loves to wakeboard, so I'm hoping that will translate over.

1649725


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

would love to hook up my friend whose trying snowboarding for the first time. 18033


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

For my bud that took me up for the first time......80085


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd give this setup to my buddy Mitch, who I'm hoping to get off a sled and onto a board this season. 84


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

JonSnow said:


> I'd give this setup to my buddy Mitch, who I'm hoping to get off a sled and onto a board this season. 84


Mmmmmm. Better yet, maybe he can bring the sled along for some fresh-line fun.


----------



## seq (Oct 28, 2014)

This will be ideal gift for my old buddy who be very fond of snowboarding, but too scrooge for buying own package! 

9518523


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

I would love to get this for my best friend Dan that I finally convinced to go snowboarding with me this year! This would be a great incentive to get off his ass


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Mmmmmm. Better yet, maybe he can bring the sled along for some fresh-line fun.


Well, I figured if I give him a couple free snowboard lessons, he better be willing to take me to the top a couple of times  Just gotta find some good BC riding in my area.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

If i win I will give it to my best friend who I am introducing to the sport this season.

I also have 4 girls I am introducing this season to snowboarding, but I think this board is too big for them.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I would give it to my friend who spiral fractured his tib AND fib about 6 years ago while snowboarding. He has been too sunk into medical bills to buy new equipment and he just got all the titanium screws/nails removed from his leg last summer. He needs to get off the rentals!

80421


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Putting my name in the hat again for my girlfriends brother.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Sign me up to win this for my little brother. I constantly make fun of him for skiing. He says he will start snowboarding as soon as I buy him a board. Here is my chance!


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

Every year me and my friends go on a trip to Winter Park/Granby Ranch CO. This time we're going up for a little over two weeks! My bud Ben is coming for the first time this year, but he needs a set-up! He would be ultimate stoked! 57


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

1013

Buddy in Scotland needs a ride to bounce off the sheep and rocks at the resorts there.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeaaaahhhh. November is here and this STOKER is almost over. If you have been waiting fot the last minute to enter...that time has arrived. We will be closing this one down in a few hours. 

Thanks to all of you guys!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

15473 I'll give to friend


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Got a good friend who really wants to ride this year. I've already given or sold him and his son pants/jacket/helmet/gloves/goggles but rental equipment here is more than a pass so they don't get out like they used to. Getting a setup would put him over the edge. I need a riding buddy but he needs a board!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked! Appreciate those last minute entries. This STOKER is now closed. We will get going on the raffle and will report back tomorrow with the winner.


Yeahhhhhh!


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck everybody! Spread the stoke!


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

SoCalSoul said:


> I'd pass this stoker on to my Brother-in-Law. One of the nicest guys I know and a truly down to earth person. He's never been snowboarding, but he's itching to go this season. Loves to wakeboard, so I'm hoping that will translate over.


Whhhoooooo! Your Bro in law is about to be the newest member of the sport!

SoCalSoul


You are the winner of this round of the 2015 *STOKER*.

Please email your ship to name, shipping address and size choices to [email protected] .

STOKED!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats SoCalSoul and your brother in law! 

And thanks again to Wiredsport for another great snowboarding forum stoker. It's really cool how much you give back to the community and keep the snowboarding stoke alive.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats..........thanks WS......pretty damn cool......


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

:dropjaw: :eyetwitch2: :jumping1:

I'm SOOOOO STOKED!!! You have no idea how awesome it felt to see my screen name in bold saying that I won!

Thank you SO much! I'll get the info over to you WIREDSPORT as soon as I get his weight and boot size. Thank you!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I'm always happy to see someone win, i never win anything, but as they say, it is the taking part... Haha

In other words, I AM A BIG LOSER, but i have fun losing... 

Congrats, and hope your bro is as stoked as everyone else is for him...


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Sweet congrats. If the roots board is anything like the Valdez he'll love it.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats! Thanks WiredSport for being such a stand up member and caring about the sport and the people who are into and thinking about getting into it


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! Colder temps, snow falling, ready to go again with another STOKER!

To be more inclusive, let's do a male/female choice this time. 

This STOKER is now live and will run through November 20th. Yeahhhh!

First option:

Siren 2015 Cheyenne Snowboard










Siren 2015 Cheyenne Snowboard : The Cheyenne is the newest addition to Siren line and utilizes every bit of knowledge and tech they've gained from their years of experience! Designed to make riding and progression easier than ever, this is a true all mountain design you have to ride to believe. To start the Cheyenne utilizes a flatrock profile. The rocker in tip and tail make it an easy, playful, catch-free ride and massive float in powder. The Flat platform under feet provides much of the pop you'd find in a camber board but with extra stability and an even more natural feel. Biax over biax laminates make the board feel light and flexy under foot while holding an edge and charging when you want it to. A dual density Poplar core completely surrounded by rubber dampening add strength to the board while reducing board chatter. The Cheyenne focuses on making riding more fun, and easier than ever, because, well that's what snowboarding should be!

Profile: Flat with Lifted Contact Points
Flatrock: A flat base under foot creates one of the most stable and predictable rides imaginable. The Cheyenne then adds rocker in the tip and tail to eliminate edge catches and add tons of float in powder

Outline: True Twin
With a completely centered stance and identical nose and tail, this board charges while riding regular or switch. True twin boards are easily the easiest boards to ride while allowing for tons of progression in to riding switch and doing spins.

Construction: Dual Density Poplar
Utilizing two densities of premium grade Poplar, the Cheyenne has added strength through the inserts and built in pop in the tip and tail, right where you need it!

Laminates: Biaxial Fiberglass
A perfect blend of biaxial fiberglass laminates. Providing an unbelievably stable ride at any speed while having enough flex to be fun and playful anywhere on the mountain, it truly is the best of both worlds.

Edges: Hardened Rockwell 48 
The hardest and longest lasting steel on snow, these edges provide superior hold in any snow conditions. 

Top Sheet: UV Protected Gloss
A glossy UV protected topsheet, this board will look great even after years of shredding!

Base: Extruded
A fast and super durable material, this base can take a beating. And no need to worry if you smash straight into rock, extruded bases are the easiest to repair on the market.

Warranty: Three Years 
Industry leading three year warranty against manufacturer defects.

2nd Option:

Camp Seven 2015 Uprise CRC Snowboard










Camp Seven 2015 Uprise Snowboard : Once a fierce symbol of the Japanese military, the blood red sun of the Uprise now represents the ultimate force on the Snow. A camber rocker camber profile provides maximum effective edge length while still leaving the contact points slightly elevated for a playful and catch free ride. A tip to tail dual density Poplar core makes for massive pop, launching you into any situations you throw at it. Fully wrapped metal edges leave this board prepared for battle at all times. Rubber dampening on the edges, tip, and tail keeps your ride you stable and smooth through the hairiest conditions. Biax over triax construction gives the Uprise armor, protecting it no matter how hard you ride. The true twin leaves you able to ride regular or switch into any situation seamlessly. The level of riding is progressing , rise up and meet the challenge with the Camp Seven Uprise.

Profile: Camber Rocker Camber
Rocker between your feet combined with cambered sections out to the contact points. The Camber sections provide unreal tip and tail control, power, and pop, while the rocker offers incredible float, and catch-free all mountain freedom! 

Outline: True Twin
With a completely centered stance and identical nose and tail, this board charges while riding regular or switch. Time to start landing those 540s!

Construction: Dual Density Poplar
Utilizing two densities of premium grade Poplar, the Uprise has added strength through the inserts and built in pop in the tip and tail, right where you need it!

Laminates: Biax and Triax
A perfect blend of biax and triaxial fiberglass laminates. Providing an unbelievably stable ride at any speed while having enough flex to be fun and playful anywhere on the mountain, it truly is the best of both worlds.

Edges: Hardened Rockwell 48 
The hardest and longest lasting steel on snow, these edges provide superior hold in any snow conditions. 

Top Sheet: UV Protected Gloss
A glossy UV protected topsheet, this board will look great even after years of shredding!

Base: Extruded
A fast and super durable material, this base can take a beating. And no need to worry if you smash straight into rock, extruded bases are the easiest to repair on the market.

Warranty: Three Years 
Industry leading three year warranty against manufacturer defects.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

686847 
I'm In will stoke my Wife with this one  

thanks for these stokers !


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

8484
I would give this to my friend Mitch. I know he would love it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

3

pls 4 my broke homie with broke equipment


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

3333

I'm still trying to get momma off of them twin tips!


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

33

My sister wants to start riding this year, hasn't really had the chance to before. I gotta get her off her skis! My sister would love a board!

Stoke me up!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

...and to sweeten the STOKER a little let's kick in a set of Grayne Valdez Goggles for the winner. We want to make sure you guys are _Giving_ in style. 

http://www.wiredsport.com/grayne-valdez-whiteout-goggle-w-goldrush-anti-fog-lens.html
http://www.wiredsport.com/grayne-valdez-blackout-goggle-w-pyro-anti-fog-lens.html


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeeeeaaah......for the wife. A new board, for some new confidence after an injury. Thanks Wired.....80085


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

425

for my best friend and coworker - she loves going up with me but has to rent boards. Having to rent keeps her from going as much as she would like during the season and we don't make much money where we work (even though we are responsible for the lives of very young children) - which makes it really difficult to drop a bunch of cash for her own setup. this would be awesome to get her up and running and then she could go up with me more often since she doesn't have to rent. fingers crossed on this...this would be epic for her.


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Not sure if Im allowed to particpate again. I dont know anyone else down here that would even pick it up but i noticed dsdavis was lookin to finally get one and if he hasnt already id like to nominate him.
1332


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Buddy of mine is looking for a new board.
6168


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

My cousin has my old hand me down beater board and could use some stokage for sure. He is still a rookie but I'll push him hard this winter.
121


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

1881

Why not give it a go... I got someone in mind that can use the stoke....


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Will give it to my friend who is starting this season!

ps. this is my 2nd post.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

8675309

I recently talked with a buddy and I'd really like to get him into snowboarding. Anything to get him off the PS3 and outside!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys are seriously awesome WiredSport! This would still go to my local shred buddy that can't get off of his old equipment due to insufficient funds. 

120704


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

These will go to my neighbor. 98391


----------



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

Cheyenne board would b good for my wife who is gonna b a first time rider this year hopefully.:hairy:


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Passing the stoker on to my sister, who never tried snowboarding because she thinks its too expensive to get started. Would be fun to have her out on the mountain this year with us. :injured:

99738


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

My close friend Dan has picked up all his snowboard gear off craigslist but he needs a proper beginner board in order to not break his bones... this would be perfect as he has still yet to find a board!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

lancemanly424 said:


> Not sure if Im allowed to particpate again.
> 1332


No problem entering every Stoker, bro. I am not sure if we have had any two time winners yet...but it is a straight raffle so no reason why it could not happen. 

STOKED!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Im in 124556


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

I would pass this board onto my photographer friend who had to buy new camera gear instead of a new board. His board is completely destroyed and needs a new one so he can get some awesome photos for his portfolio.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Lucky #7
This one's for my wife.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

17

Thanks!


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

WoW... this one ends on my birthday, maybe that will give me additional luck to win this board for my friend Ben who will be coming up to Granby, Co for the first time to learn how to snowboard.

18033033


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah! Still a few days left on this STOKER. To entice those that are on the fence, lets boost it again by adding in one of our Grayne Tool Kits. STOKED!

Grayne Ski and Snowboard Tuning Kit


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

I am definitely interested in this set! been trying to find a good set of brushes for waxing my snowboard.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Wu Tang is for the children!

97062


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Want to enter again to win for my brother and get him off those lame skis. 

93


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Board, goggles and a kit? WOW! I'm stoked just for the person who's gona win. :jumping1:


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm in 98391


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

Gotta hop on this again. 696969


----------



## twann (Nov 16, 2014)

I would love to hook my childhood friend with a board ! Planing to go to mt hood this year !


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd pass this stoker on to one of my best buds. He's always down to ride and still doesn't have his own gear. No more rentals for him.

2486537


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

First off wiredsport your amazing :jumping1:

My nephew is still in need of a new board. 0255

Good luck once again everyone


----------



## Bspot (Nov 17, 2014)

Well I just signed up for this forum to try get some info on a good board for the wife so we can ride together and found this contest. Wouldn't this be perfect!


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Gotta get in on this for my best friend of 19 years (we are 32 now). It will be his virgin snowboarding trip this year and I fully intend on trying to get him hooked. I have an old board he was going to ride, but a new deck that is his own to learn on would rock! He is 6'9" and very tentative about what is out there in the snowboarding world for him. I need a park buddy to learn with!


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

33333

Still trying to get my wife out on the hill. She's worked there 6 years and has yet to caught the "bug". A new setup would surely change her mind.

Thank you!


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

767775
i'll give the board to my brother in law(snowboard partner, his board is de-laminated, it's small for his stats, it's a cheap brand, it's old. he is running my old pair of bindings, and his boots were partially eaten by a dog which we have lost. and he still boards faster and harder than me.
and for the tool kit, i will provide free services for my friends..


----------



## lprevs (Sep 8, 2014)

Yup I'm in; my cousin has been wanting to try snowboarding for a while now, and this board I'm sure would be perfect for her riding. With a new kid, she would have tons of fun and probably teach him how to snowboard too!

Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Buff (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd give it to my best bud that won't come to the hill because his board is about 10 years old!:facepalm1:

20101111


----------



## mrpenguin (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd like s shot at a board. I'm teacher trying to get back into the sport. My deck was purchased at Goodwill and is very out dated. My hope is to help out a colleague as he runs the ski-snowboard/adventure club this season.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Once again, I'd like to win it for my friend that broke his tib/fib in a wreck following me down the hill. I'm sure he'd love to get on a good set up!


----------



## Hitman (May 1, 2014)

*My Son's Friend*

My son's friend worked so hard mowing grass last year to buy his first snowboard. His parents are separated and money seems tight for them. They agreed to buy him boots if he bought his board. I agreed to treat him to a few lift tickets last season and offered to get him a few passes this season too. He's a great dude and good friend for my son to hang out with. 
It was our second trip to the mountain when his board was ripped off. Yea. This kid broke down like someone died. My wife and I have been talking about buying him a new stick, but its been rough for us too, having two boys of our own to outfit. 
Anyway, this would be a serious blessing to be able to hand this kid a snowboard.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

im in for the reason of 20145


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would like to enter for a friend of mine that has been with me a couple of times. He really likes it but can't afford his own gear. I have hooked him up with a lot of my old stuff like gloves, jacket etc. Thanks!


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Entry for my friend and/or his son and daughter. If his kids go, he will go. If they don't then it's just him and I get a riding buddy either way.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

If I win, I would give this setup to my wife, as she's been wanting to give up the ski's and snowboard instead. Got a baby coming, so all funds have been allocated to the baby.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

not sure how I missed this thread until now.. but I'm in! #909 

I've got a few buddies that relentlessly borrow my stuff to go out with and don't really have the cash for a setup. I'd be paying it forward 

Wiredsport, YOU ROCK!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED!

The 20th is here and this stoker is nearing an end. Still want in? Now is the time. This will be closing in a few hours.

Yeeeeeehhhhhh!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Told my friend (who I'm trying to win the board for) that the stoker is drawing today and she is super excited! Hopefully today will be an awesome day for her.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm in on this one 

oops. #324567 if i need one!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh man, I have been trying to get my girl on the slopes so bad!! This would be the perfect excuse! Hook it up WIRED and get us STOKED!!! 

:hairy::hairy::hairy::hairy:


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

My sister is really looking forward to boarding! It would be awesome to pass the stoke to her!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

So, did i win?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That'll do it. This STOKER is now over. Thanks to everyone for entering and helping to get new riders out and...riding!

We will do the raffle this afternoon and be back tomorrow to announce the winner. STOKED!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Good luck everybody! Thanks Wired!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

lprevs said:


> Yup I'm in; my cousin has been wanting to try snowboarding for a while now, and this board I'm sure would be perfect for her riding. With a new kid, she would have tons of fun and probably teach him how to snowboard too!
> 
> Thanks for the giveaway.


lprevs

You are the winner! Your cousin is going to be so STOKED!

Thanks as always guys for making the dream real for a new group of riders. More stokers to come shortly.

YeeeeeeaaaaaaH!


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats man! Spread the shred!


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Grats! :jumping1:


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats!!! :hairy:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Yippe :hairy::jumping1:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Enough of this down time! Let's get another STOKER moving. This time we are going blow it up with the System DNR. This STOKER is now live and will run until December 1st. YEAHHHH!

System 2015 DNR Snowboard










System 2015 DNR Snowboard : The DNR makes it resurgence in 2015 with some serious upgrades and even more attitude. A new Flatrock profile gives you plenty of rise in the tip and tail for powder float and catch free riding, while the flat platform under your feet gives you ultimate stability for shootouts in the park! And, in case you couldn't tell from the graphic, the DNR is near bulletproof. Rails, bonks, drops, this thing will survive any shots it takes. From the streets where it was created to the parks and mountains at resorts, the DNR is your bulletproof jacket protecting you from hard take downs and snow chop. Full dual density poplar core tip to tail and rubber dampening make the ride as smooth as a Cadillac. Full Metal Racket inserts, biax over biax construction, and true twin shape round out the DNR. If you like freestyle riding, 3 year warranties, and playful rides then the DNR is the new gun for your arsenal.

Profile: Flat with Lifted Contact Points
Flatrock: A flat base under foot creates one of the most stable and predictable rides imaginable. The DNR then adds rocker in the tip and tail to eliminate edge catches and add tons of float in powder


Outline: True Twin
With a completely centered stance and identical nose and tail, this board charges while riding regular or switch. Time to start landing those 540s!

Construction: Dual Density Poplar
Hand selected dual densities of Poplar make up the core of the DNR. Providing tons of flex and forgiveness where you want it while adding a second density strategically placed to add response and explosive pop. It's the best of both worlds!

Laminates: Biaxial Fiberglass
Biax over biax fiberglass laminates create a perfect blend of flexibility and pop to the board. Able to easily handle park laps and groomers, the DNR can still charge through steep lines while eliminating board chatter and being super responsive.

Edges: Fully Wrapped Rockwell 48 
Rockwell 48 steel edges are the epitome of durability and strength. Designed to stay sharper longer and take a beating, no edge will hold up better. Cut through ice, slash powder and ride with confidence all day long.

Top Sheet: UV Protected Gloss
A glossy UV protected topsheet, this board will look great even after years of shredding!

Base: Extruded
Extrue Featuring a state of the art "Extrue" base this is no normal base. Designed exclusively to be as fast as a sintered base while requiring half the maintenance! The Extrue base this base holds wax longer, slides faster and is more easily repaired than any base you have ever ridden!

Warranty: 3 Years 
A three year warranty against manufacturer defects allows you to charge as hard as you can and know that this board will perform for years to come.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As a special gift for the person doing the STOKING we are going to throw in a pair of Grayne Canyon Goggles with a bonus Photochromic lens.

Grayne Canyon Whiteout Goggle w/Goldrush Anti-Fog Lens



















Grayne Canyon Whiteout Goggle w/Goldrush Anti-Fog Lens : Grayne's all new Canyon goggle is raising the bar when it comes to fog free riding and high end performance! With the most minimal frame possible, the Canyon has a huge field of view and maximizes your peripheral vision. A super quick and easy lens change, simply flip the levers on each side of the lens and lift it out!. A spherical, dual lens, sealed with Grayne's superior moisture-lock technology enhances vision and is the start of what makes the Canyon the most fog resistant goggle available. To further protect the lens Grayne adds 5x military grade anti-fog which is then protected by an ultra-hardened anti-scratch layer of protection. To alleviate stress on your eyes each lens provides complete UV protection for even better vision on the hill. Add in the 100% anti-microbial Ultrafoam and full ventilation and you're left with one of the highest performing goggles on the market. Also included is a microfiber bag to protect your goggles on every trip to the hill. 

Debuting with the Canyon goggle, Grayne has also developed a new photochromic lens available exclusively for the Canyon! With all the amazing features of their normal lenses, this lens also has the lowest latency in dimming/brightening speed of any photochromic lens on the market. A goggle lens that quickly adapts to ever changing light conditions, it is a absolute breakthrough for the goggle market! 

Anti-Fog/Scratch: 5X Military Grade
5X Military Grade Anti-Fog: Keeps your vision clear and moisture off your lens in nearly any condition. Years of testing and development have lead to this, the absolute best anti-fogging tech imaginable.
Anti-Scratch: Specifically designed for lens protection, this protection is the best on the market
UV Protection: Added UV protection shields your eyes from harmful UV rays all day long

Lens: Dual Spherical
A spherical lens bends light more naturally to your eyes than a flat lens allowing for added clarity a depth of vision. A sealed dual lens keeps outdoor elements from entering the goggle and flushes moisture from between the lens and your face.


Light Conditions: Mirrored for Sunny to Overcast
The Goldrush lens is a mirrored lens ideal for sunny to overcast riding. What about night riding or ever changing light conditions? The bundling options allow you to add additional lenses at substantial savings. Grayne's yellow lens maximizes vision in low light and night conditions. The all new photochromic lens adapts to nearly every light condition on its own with a VLT range (visible light transmission) of 26% to 83%!

Grayne Canyon Photochromic Replacement Lens : The Canyon Photochromic lens is the ultimate in goggle lens technology. A goggle lens that changes and adapts to light conditions on its own means your lens will always be perfect for the conditions you're riding in. With the lowest latency in dimming / brightening speed and the largest VLT range of any other lens at 26%-83%, no other photochromic lens can compare. Nearly completely clear in low light conditions, this lens will instantly start to darken as the sun comes out and ensure you can always see every bump, lump, and ridge in the snow. Eliminate the guesswork for what lens to use and get a lens that does it all for you!

Foam: Triple Thickness Anti-Microbial
Full face triple Thickness anti-microbial foam offers superior comfort on your face while also keeping the foam in pristine condition after even years of moisture exposure.

Ventilation: Full Frame
To further help prevent fogging and overheating these goggles utilize protected full frame vents to allow moisture to leave the goggle while keeping exterior moisture from entering.

Lens Release: Quick Release
Flip the two levers and then simply remove the lens from the nose and from the side clips to replace.

Strap: Adjustable
An ultra wide silicone strap for comfort and hold is then paired with a full slide adjustment to fit any size head and/or helmet.

Helmet Compatible: Yes
Designed to fit with nearly ever helmet this goggle is easily combined with a helmet or used on its own.

Warranty: 3 Years
Three year warranty against manufacturer defects.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Will give it to my friend who wants to buy a board for a while but can't afford it)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

5150

I just talked my personal trainer into giving it a go. It'd be rad to get the big guy off of the twin tips and onto his own board!


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Stoke my cousin so he doesn't have to learn on my old, stiff, cambered 2x4.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

For my buddy so its snowboard vs PS3. 8675309


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

wooo! 1227


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

1013

Would give it to a patroller at my mountain. Dude rides a way too small board that is on its last legs!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

123456789
Gonna stoke my skier friend into boards


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

For my bro who needs a new one 1313


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Still gonna give it to my friend who spiral fractured his tib/fib and can't afford a board.

He went up today and got to ride some fresh pow on one of my old POS boards. He needs something more legit!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Daughter needs a new board she take 7th and 8th graders on 4 ski trips a year..:dry:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Are we still doing this?

'ere i'm in again. Gonna stoke my wife, she's riding a friend's beat up Rome Lo-fi...

#69


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm totally #STOKING out my friend who has been riding the same board since she was 15 (that's over 12 years!) She has the same boots and same old beat bindings (been through 3 different straps) It's time she gets a nice gift! #4151


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

In. 

Best friend sitting without a board because he smashed his in the park and is too broke for a new one at the moment.

#321


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

They just keep on coming! I would still give this to my buddy mitch, who I've somehow managed to convince to spend a bunch of money on snowgear after I told him I'd lend him a board. I'm sure he'd be super stoked if he had his own this season though. 84


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

512. This looks like the perfect mess-about board.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

#909

Wired you guys are awesome!!


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

#3333

Still trying to get my wife out riding and a new setup would definitely help that considering we both work at a ski hill!

Thanks!


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

Lets hope I got better luck this time around!

My buddy Dan is in dire need of a snowboard for this coming season. He just got all his gear recently but still missing a snowboard!


----------



## Buff (Apr 1, 2014)

Here we go again 

Just in time for XMAS! I'll give it to my buddy who is riding an old twig that's way too big for him!

20101111


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This board would be awesome for a buddy that started boarding and then had a freak accident at the end of his first season, catching 6" of air (that's being generous) in the baby terrain park and fractured his collarbone. It took awhile to heal, and afterwards he went up no more than 2x but couldn't get his confidence back, and gave away all his gear. Nearly 10yrs later, he's trying to be more active and wants to get back on the hill! Both the board and goggles would go to him, since he's starting from scratch. So far I've got a jacket for him and another friend has some bindings, so it's slowly coming together.

Going with #156 since that's the size of the board for him. Thanks for running this contest again this year!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hopefully this one will be the one! 524


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Count me in 93


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked for all of your entries! This one will be ending tomorrow morning but any last minute entries still have all day today to get it done.

STOKED!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wired...U still the mutha GNARFAIRY

1998 ....for the year of Baker's world record's of ski area snowfall

....and if chosen will be stoked to a friend's daughter...who is a little shredette with big potential for becoming one of those local baker betties.


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

My nephew still needs a board. Good luck everyone and thanks again wired


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

80085 for the wife and some much needed confidence after an injury.......thanks Wired.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

130769

Always stoked to see wired doing this, but as they don't ship to the EU, i don't think i would win... However, if you would consider my number, and if i do, then auction for whatever local children charity Wired Sport would like to choose, then i would love for my number to be entered...

I'm sure the kids would enjoy the love even though they wouldn't get to use the prize...


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

45139 im in


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Lol Ive tried to win this for like the past 4 years lol Hopefully I win this year!! 1776


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Putting this in for my same friend. He works for me, and business has slowed down this past year, so he would be so stoked to win.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yes please...got 3 ppl to outfit plus me, so appreciate the Stoker


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

In for my friend.


----------



## ecr (Nov 25, 2014)

Count me in. I have a friend who rides a very old used board.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeaahhhh! This Stoker is now over. We will get the raffle done today and announce the winner tomorrow. 

STOKED!


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ashcampbell said:


> Good luck everyone!


:jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 1998 ....for the year of Baker's world record's of ski area snowfall
> 
> ....and if chosen will be stoked to a friend's daughter...who is a little shredette with big potential for becoming one of those local baker betties.



Yeahhhhhhhh!

wrathfuldeity It is you bro!

Your friend and his daughter are going to have a STOKED X-mas and you get to sit back, sip a whiskey...and take all the credit. 

Love it!

Please email your shipping name and address to [email protected]
and we will get this sent right out to you. 

For those of you who missed it this time, we like to heat things up a little as X-mas approaches. Our completely rad partners in crime (Mervin, Arbor, Flow) have kicked in some baller gear for some major final stokers. More on that soon .


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats Wrathfuldeity! 

And thanks again to Wiredsport for the Xmas stokers! So cool...


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats bro!!!

and yes also biggups to Wiredsport for spreading the stoke.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

congrats wrath!
and Props to Wired for putting up these stokers!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations Wrath!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:eyetwitch2: wut...wut been disturbed  by the mutha GnarFarie :crazy2::rotfl::samba:

...I'm rather embarassed...Tessie is going to go wild.

Crazy Thanks to Wired


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats! :injured::injured::injured:


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Dude! Gnar Farie for sure....CONGRATS WRATH!

ccasion14:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Congratulations Wrath! That's awesome! Way to keep spreading the stoke Wired!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :eyetwitch2: wut...wut been disturbed  by the mutha GnarFarie :crazy2::rotfl::samba:
> 
> ...I'm rather embarassed...Tessie is going to go wild.
> 
> Crazy Thanks to Wired


Thanks to you for getting this mini-shred-gromette started. Please be sure to email your address so we can get this moving.

Yeeeeoooooowwwww!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks to you for getting this mini-shred-gromette started. Please be sure to email your address so we can get this moving.
> 
> Yeeeeoooooowwwww!


Thanks Again, both email and pm sent


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Thanks Again, both email and pm sent


Stoked. Responding now....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats Wrath...:jumping1:








SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :eyetwitch2: wut...wut been disturbed  by the mutha GnarFarie :crazy2::rotfl::samba:
> 
> ...I'm rather embarassed...Tessie is going to go wild.
> 
> Crazy Thanks to Wired



Thumbs up man!!
:cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Thanks Again, both email and pm sent


PS:

Let me know if she would rather have one of our female specific 139's. Not sure if you are getting my communications.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

YYYYEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!


December 3rd. 

Let's light the fuse on on a another STOKER! We will run this one until Dec 14th.

Our awesome friends at the Arbor Collective are fully committed to getting new riders out on the slopes and SHREDDING. 

HUGE thanks to them for providing one of the sickest boards ever to get an unsuspecting new rider raging in style. 

*Arbor Westmark 2015*

It will have a minor blem but suffice it to say it will be an insane deck for a first timer 










Arbor 2015 Westmark 156 cm Snowboard : This Transworld “Good Wood” winner is the perfect board for park-oriented riders who attack the whole mountain. A team favorite, the Westmark provides the flex and response you want while jibbing, without sacrificing the stability and pop you need for higher speeds and bigger gaps.

Profile: Rocker
Parabolic Rocker: Arbor uses a "true-rocker" design based on the parabolic arc; a shape that gradually reduces the amount of rocker toward the tip and tail. This ensures that the outside contact points are close enough to the snow to re-engage when maximum edge control is needed. This rocker profile provides an additional layer of on-demand edge control without having to sacrifice any true-rocker performance.


Outline: True Twin
With a completely centered stance and identical nose and tail, this board charges while riding regular or switch. Time to start landing those 540s!

Construction: Poplar
Medicine Core: 100% FSC certified poplar: the industry standard for reliable return and lasting durability

Laminates: Bi-axial Fiberglass 
Butter Glassing: a biax over biax lay-up that’s designed for park and street inspired all-mountain riding

Edges: Grip Tech 
This sidecut design creates four additional contact points under foot for significantly improved and more direct edge control. The new contacts also create heel and toe pivot points that make turning faster and more efficient. Grip-Tech enables Arbor to offer a "True-Rocker" profile with powerful edge control, and thus preserves the full range of associated performance benefits. Grip-Tech also allows riders with larger feet, up to a US Men's size 12, to ride standard width shapes.

Top Sheet: Wood
Power Ply: To counter the loss of the "leaf spring" like effect inherent in camber designs, Arbor turns to their power ply technology. By adding an additional structural layer to the board, in the form of a wood or bamboo topsheet, they significantly enhance board pop and return for much improved true-rocker performance.
Oh, and it looks amazing!

Base: Extruded
Fusion Base: A tough, user-friendly extruded material that’s light, weight, fast, and easy to repair

Warranty: Two Years 
Two year warranty against manufacturer defects.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

6951

THAT is a good looking stick! Just found out yesterday a kid I work with is getting started, and looking for gear.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

are you kidding, yes please...and if someone clues me in what the numbers are about i'll edit

imo that is about the most beautiful board ive ever seen, damn. and btw, your stoker of last year for the Graynes sold a pair just yesterday, even used the thread to convince my wife they were the way to go
.
.
.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

Woohoo I'm in, I love me some arbor. I guess the size will determine who I'll give it to.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd give this to the guy that gave me my first setup. He's been going through a nasty divorce with 2 kids and hasn't been up in 3 years. 80085 Thanks Wired


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

In for my friend. 156 fits.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

In for my son.

I love my arbor, and would be nice to see him ride one as well!
0121


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

85

While this board might be too much for my girl, it would be perfect to give to my brother who has wanted to try snowboarding out again. The last time he tried (about 14 years ago), he slipped on ice in the parking lot and broke his finger...before he even stepped onto the mountain! He hasn't tried it since!


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

Your guys free giveaways keep getting better and better!

I would like to enter in again for one of my best friends Dan, he could surely use a snowboard like this! Hopefully he can get some! Thanks for the great giveaways Wired!


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

In it to win a board for my older brother who's a big influence on the man I've become and continue to be.

Holiday Cheers Wiredsport
ccasion14:

4126859


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Depending on the size my brother-in law or his best friend. Since both of them got me into snowboarding. 8675309


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh wow so awesome! I'm in for this! 425 (not sure if we are still doing numbers)

Please Santa! My bro needs a board!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

137 for bro-in-law. 

Thank you, Wired!


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

In again for my brother. He needs to get on a board. 93


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Im in. I don't need the board but Ill donate it to somebody here.
59203


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in again and would like to get a board for my brother to ride. He's riding a board that's older than him right now and I would be honored to stoke him with another. 
03166969


----------



## jon (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,

Please enter me into the drawing. Looking to purchase my first board, winning this would be great.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Entering for the GF. She's not interested in going riding anymore due to the bad experience she had with, let's just say 'below industry standard' rental equipment last couple times I took her to our locally owned family hill to learn the ropes so to speak. 

This would definitely get her interested in trying again though. 32


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

whoooooaaaa a Westmark.
I'm in. For my wife who's riding on a borrowed Rome board and is comfortable doing Blue runs already! she's one pow day from being hooked.  now if only she quit taking so many selfies :facepalm3:

She'd be stoked with this board for sure.

#666
That's the winning number.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

A little running note:

Size will be 156 cm, color option will be the Red version. The original post has been updated. STOKED!


----------



## jon (Dec 3, 2014)

that is perfect for me, hope I win :hairy:


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

In for a friend who is still renting boards at the hill.


----------



## acoolazn (Nov 30, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> A little running note:
> 
> Size will be 156 cm, color option will be the Red version. The original post has been updated. STOKED!


156 is perfect for my bud Brad, he's the ONLY person in my group of friends who doesn't shred with us. 

We call him Stroker, so... I'm STOKED for a board for STROKER! 6767


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> A little running note:
> 
> Size will be 156 cm, color option will be the Red version. The original post has been updated. STOKED!


No problemo. Wife rides 153cm flat camber... 156cm rocker should be good to go 

The one thing that's sort of stopped me from getting an Element or Coda is that i dont know how their System full rocker thing works on non-pow conditions.......


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Are we doing numbers still? 883

I'm in for a friend of mine who's a broke-ass student assistant at the office here.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

In for my best friend who's been using an old-ass, cheap craigslist special.

Do I need a number? 256


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

This time it would go to my grandson who is soon to be eight.... 1234


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

For a friend of mine who I am introducing to the sport.

968943


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

For my niece 98391


----------



## Buff (Apr 1, 2014)

In for my best bud that is using a board that is about 10 years old.

20101111


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

33333

For my wife. Hope to get her riding with me at the hill we both work at.

Thank you.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This board is the perfect style and length for my good friend I mentioned before, who physically recovered from a fractured collarbone from snowboarding a decade ago, and is only now ready to get back into the sport. This board will be perfect to get him back on the slopes and back into snowboarding!

#911982


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Still for my friend who broke his tib/fib snowboarding with me and drowned in medical bills.


80421


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

1403, trying to get a buddy out on the snow


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

For the lady friend that thinks what I do isn't really fun (but has never snowboard before :dry: she doesn't understand)

01100010 (if a number is needed)


----------



## onesie13 (Apr 22, 2011)

for myself 

4224


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Still for my sister, who's been in the hospital for three weeks (sorry for being inactive) and is getting out next weekend. She needs something to look forward to, and snowboarding is one of her favorite winter activities.

6986


----------



## fc828 (Sep 23, 2014)

For my brother who's currently on workers comp and can't afford a board to try out the sport with me once he's all better in a couple weeks. Kudos for the kind gesture and may the best man (^or woman lol) win! 

#5577


----------



## bcollins (Jan 30, 2013)

for my 18 year old nephew that's170lbs/5'10" and still rides a 142 we bought him 5 years ago... 0507

Good luck to everyone, awesome thing you're doing.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

*Stoked *for all the entries - keep 'em coming. In an effort to make sure that we are also stoking new female riders we have an add-on stoker that just started here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/157281-torah-bright-roxy-team-bindings-stoker.html. You are absolutely welcome and encouraged to enter both. 

This is the year to HOOK 'em up and Get Them SHREDDING!

Yeeeeeeeooooowwww!


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

ohhhh yea!! for the godfather of snowboarding that taught me how to ride. 55 years old and still shredding in the park with me! Thanks Dowdy!!

2015


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

For my buddy who still hasn't gotten a replacement for his stolen last year. Thanks again Wiredsport!!

405


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Stoke my friend mike who is in school and can barely afford gas. He went a few times last year, caught the bug and would shred for life if you guys hooked him up. I promise to give him rides to the mountain to. 401


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

For one of my buddies who are either using gear from 1800's or borrowing my stuff! 

#909


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a friend that is looking for a new board. His first time will be when we go to Japan with us. Def could use this board so he could keep his costs low.


7227


----------



## lprevs (Sep 8, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> lprevs
> 
> You are the winner! Your cousin is going to be so STOKED!
> 
> ...


Thank You SO MUCH guys!! My cousin is gonna be so... guess what... STOKED for the tuning kit. YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING!!!!!! Wow first entry in the contest and I'm already being amazed about all the great things people do on this forum.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats:jumping1:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

lprevs said:


> Thank You SO MUCH guys!! My cousin is gonna be so... guess what... STOKED for the tuning kit. YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING!!!!!! Wow first entry in the contest and I'm already being amazed about all the great things people do on this forum.


Very stoked about that! We have your email and will get this shipped right out.

To avoid confusion, lprevs post above was a delayed response to one of the earlier STOKERS. 

The current STOKER for the Arbor Westmark is still wide open.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I know I'm not eligible for this pay it forward prize, but I gotta say DAMN I love the graphics/colour way of this seasons Westmark!!!!!


----------



## Bactine (Nov 23, 2011)

Really awesone for the sport that you guys do this for the commuity. I bet everyone on this forum has spent time on the hill getting friends into the sport, being the object of hate when that initial steep learning curve sets in







. But it all works out and before you know it you have more buddies gunning for the lift lines.

I have one friend in particular who could really benefit from this. He's ready to graduate from a used 5150 setup he was somehow learning on last season, so I give him a ton of credit for sticking with it haha.

Really cool knowing whoever wins, the sport wins









Thanks guys

92786


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Very awesome Wiredsport. Thanks for being such a contributor to the community.

Trying to get my buddy one so I have someone to shred with----- 979


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

1013

Patroller at the mountain. They get paid shit, he'd never expect it, it would make his season.


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

For the girlfriend who needs her own gear!

9987


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

For my Grandson who is taking ski lessons. This would be a great gift to get him stoked about snowboarding.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

My friend and his broken tib/fib and major medical bills years later still


80421

Thank you wiredsport


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! Someone is getting a whole lot closer to being a snowboarder . This STOKER is going to close in a few hours so get 'em in now....


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

For a buddy in it to win it!.... Thanks wired


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! We are going to cut it off there. Time to do the raffle. Back tomorrow with a winner.

Yeeeeeeoooooowwwwwww!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Good luck, everybody.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

two wheeled said:


> In for a friend who is still renting boards at the hill.


two wheeled

It is you bro!

Yeaaaaaah man! Your friend is going to be skippin' the rental lines and rippin' the first lift freshies with you.

YYYEEEEEEOOOOOOOOWWWWWW!

Please email your name and shipping address to [email protected] so that we can get this shipped right out to you. 

Big thanks for this DOPE deck to the team at Arbor.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats 2 wheeled

and wiredsport...tess loves her new board...thanks!


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome! Congratulations two wheeled! Hope your friend loves it!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

STOKED for you bro! Thanks again Wired. Keep'em coming, lol.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Noice jerb on the stoker!


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> two wheeled
> 
> It is you bro!
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing! Thanks a lot I am gonna call him right away and let him know he is gonna be stoked!! :jumping1:


----------

